# Nvidia im Q1/2016: Speicherproblem der GTX 970 wird nicht vom Markt bestraft



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia im Q1/2016: Speicherproblem der GTX 970 wird nicht vom Markt bestraft*

					Nvidia hat die Geschäftszahlen für das erste Fiskalquartal 2016 (ja, Nvidia ist dem Kalender fast ein ganzes Jahr voraus) bekanntgegeben, in dem man ein leichtes Umsatzplus gegenüber dem ersten Quartal 2015 verbuchen kann. Das Speicherproblem der Geforce GTX 970 straft der Markt offensichtlich nicht ab.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia im Q1/2016: Speicherproblem der GTX 970 wird nicht vom Markt bestraft*


----------



## Roboforce (8. Mai 2015)

Zu dem GTX 970 Vorfall habe ich einen lustigen Vorfall im Bekanntenkreis gesehen. Jemand fand diese Aktion von Nvidia auch nicht gerade toll mit dem verschwiegenen Detail. Später ging seine Grafikkarte kaputt, und ich war verwundert als er mir dann sagte, er hätte sich die GTX 970 gekauft. Ich fragte dann "Du meintest doch selber du fandest es sch... was Nvidia da gemacht hat mit der Intransparenz?". Und dann hat der das doch tatsächlich schön geredet. Oh man. Ist also ein perfekter Fall von, das einige nur heiße Luft von sich geben. Also darf man gespannt sein, ob Nvidia so Sachen in Zukunft wiederholen wird. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist die Antwort leider ein dickes Ja...


----------



## XD-User (8. Mai 2015)

Eher traurig das der Markt sowas net bestraft...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Mai 2015)

Ja der 3,5GB Vorfall war echt ******* von NV, aber man muss auch zugeben, dass die 970 bis FullHD/WQHD echt top ist und auch zu empfehlen.

So eine Leistung bei so kleinem Verbrauch ist in moderaten Auflösungen einfach konkurrenzlos.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Mai 2015)

Hat denn irgendwer wirklich damit gerechnet? Der Grossteil der Kunden weiss nichtmal wirklich davon. Andere wollen halt einfach nur ne Grüne Karte weil die Kumpels sagen Nvidia über alles.
Simple like dat^^


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

Weil AMD einfach zu lange braucht, um die 300er Reihe zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## cuban13581 (8. Mai 2015)

Sieht man mal von der Vramproblematik ab , kann die gtx 970 gegenüber der r9 290x in allen Punkten nur trumpfen. Sei es mit der Leistungsaufnahme , die Spieleleistung an sich und der Preis. Auch ich war natürlich anfangs verärgert. Ich wollte auch schon zur r9 290 wechseln doch dann sprachen  die Benchmarks für die gtx 970 , vor allem in Full HD. Ich hatte also die Wahl , entscheide ich mich für die schwächere GPU mit vollen 4 GB oder der etwas stärkeren GPU , wo die letzten 500 MB der Karte nicht in voller Geschwindigkeit laufen. Und habe mich dann entschieden , die gtx 970 zu behalten.


----------



## Nazzy (8. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil AMD einfach zu lange braucht, um die 300er Reihe zu veröffentlichen.



this.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Mai 2015)

naja bei leuten die nur in fhd spielen wirds nicht bestraft... kla da kommt die problematik eher seltener zum tragen...
denke aber das einige nv bestaft haben die in mehr als fhd (whql oder uhd) zocken... diewarten ev noch....
also ich bin überzeugt die gewinnen währen ohne dieses problem gröser


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> this.



Vielleicht aber auch weil es keinen Komplett PC gibt auf dem steht: GTX 970 mit 3,5Gb nutzbarem Vram und 500Mb langsamen, überflüssigem Bremsspeicher^^
Nein, überall steht 4Gb. und der Umsatz wird nicht mit uns "Teilekäufern" gemacht sondern mit den fertig Möhren. Behaupte ich zumindest mal.


----------



## freieswort (8. Mai 2015)

der chip war und ist immer noch top, er hat nichts von seiner leistung verloren, das sehen und vor allem merkt die (etwaige) kundschaft

so viel vram benötigt die mehrheit sowieso nicht, spieler die derartige modifikationen die viel vram benötigen, sodass es die 3,5gb sprengt, sind sicher eine minderheit

das hat sicher keine langzeitschäden verursacht, die käufer sind schlau genug um zu erkennen das es nur die gtx970 betrifft und sonst keine, und nvidia diesen fehler nicht noch mal begehen will

meckern tun nur die nerds, aber das sind auch nur ein bruchteil der käufer


----------



## Nazzy (8. Mai 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Vielleicht aber auch weil es keinen Komplett PC gibt auf dem steht: GTX 970 mit 3,5Gb nutzbarem Vram und 500Mb langsamen, überflüssigem Bremsspeicher^^
> Nein, überall steht 4Gb. und der Umsatz wird nicht mit uns "Teilekäufern" gemacht sondern mit den fertig Möhren. Behaupte ich zumindest mal.



Wer soll letztendlich " Schuld" sein , dass die Grakas sich weiterhin wie "geschnitten Brot" verkaufen ? 
Es gibt halt nur die "alte" 290er" und die "aktuelle" Maxwell Generation. Wenn AMD es geschafft hätte, iwie diese Situation damals auszunutzen, dann hätte Nvidia wohl etwas eingebüßt.
Wobei ich selbs das bezweifle....

Viele wissen garnicht von dem "Vorfall" und schauen halt auf ein paar Benchmarks. Und dort ist die 970er immernoch vorne dabei. 
Wie ich schon sagte, wird die nächste Karte "Rot" sein, sofern AMD weiterhin spieletaugliche Grakas bringt. Ich bin zwar generell zufrieden mit der Karte, aber eine 3,5 gb Karte hätte ich mir damals nicht geholt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Mai 2015)

War mist von Nvidia. Aber die Karte performt nun einmal in 1080p/1440p sehr gut.
Für denjenigen der sich eine Nvidia Karte zulegen will, weiterhin keine schlechte Empfehlung wie ich finde.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2015)

Ach, die meisten 970er Käufer stoßen ihre ab, wenn die 980 Ti kommt.


----------



## Atma (8. Mai 2015)

Was wurde Nvidia in Grund und Boden geflamed, die Insolvenz gewünscht oder sogar schon vorhergesagt .... und nun diese Zahlen. An der Stelle kann ich über all die Komiker einfach nur lachen. Als ob so ein großer Konzern wegen so was Pleite gehen würde


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (8. Mai 2015)

verdient hätte es Nvidia allemal. mit ihren einseitig optimierten Toolchains die sie den Entwicklern geben und damit AMD nach hinten befördern, obwohl die Rohleistung bei AMD besser ist. Und dann zusammenarbeit jeglicher Art mit AMD ablehnen und Die Kunden verarschen. Jeder der sowas kauft unterstützt einen riesen Konzern der es nicht verdient hat an der Spitze zu stehen.


----------



## Earisu (8. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte eigentlich ins Nvidia Lager wechseln, aber die 980 ist mir zu teuer und die 970 kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Wenn ein Konzern meint er kann so den Kunden verarschen bitte. Aber ich kaufe zumindest in dieser Generation nichts mehr von Nvidia.


----------



## VeriteGolem (8. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Wer soll letztendlich " Schuld" sein , dass die Grakas sich weiterhin wie "geschnitten Brot" verkaufen ?
> Es gibt halt nur die "alte" 290er" und die "aktuelle" Maxwell Generation. Wenn AMD es geschafft hätte, iwie diese Situation damals auszunutzen, dann hätte Nvidia wohl etwas eingebüßt.
> Wobei ich selbs das bezweifle....
> 
> ...



AMD brachte die 290X mit 8 Gig die genau in diese Kerbe schlug. Sie bot das was die kastrierte Verarschekarte nicht hatte, massig VRAM. Es ist halt für die meisten keine Option. Die Maxwell Karten sind leise, kommen kaum auf Temperatur und ziehen wenig Strom. Dabei hat die GTX970 schon mehr Rohleistung auf Full HD als alles was AMD bietet, ausser halt die 295X. Und die meisten spielen max Full HD, eher bei noch weniger Auflösung. Man siehts doch zur Zeit wieder. Jeder der ne AMD hat, aus welchen Gründen auch immer schaut in die Röhre. Teils weil AMD einfach bretterhohl ist und pennt, teils weil Nvidia natürlich den Platzhirsch macht. Ich habe mich vor kurzem gegen die Karte entschieden weil beschnittener VRAM einfach nicht zukunftstauglich ist. Momentan wird die Karte noch supported und es kommen Patches, sobald die 980 Ti oder die nächste Gen raus ist ist damit aber Essig, dann heißts Hallo Mikroruckler. Bei den Konsolenports brauch ich jede Woche bald mehr VRAM, mit 3.5 Gig Schleichram biste Anfang 2016 erschossen. Wäre kein Ding würde die Karte 200-300 Euro kosten, was sie effektiv wert ist, bei 300-400 erwarte ich einfach nicht ins Gesicht getreten zu werden und das die Karte mindestens 1 Jahr alles auf Ultra schafft in Full HD und 2k. Wenn Shadows of Mordor schon so abspackt, und das sieht wirklich sehr konsolig aus, dann will ich garnicht wissen wie zukünftige Games laufen. Wie gesagt, momentan gibts schicken Treibersupport, aber der wird erwartungsgemäß immer schwächer umso näher nächste Gen oder die Ti rückt. Würde Nvidia jetzt sagen "Gut wir haben ******* gebaut, hier gibts ne Version mit nativen 4 GB zum selben Preis", könnte sich der CEO von AMD erhängen. Aber man will ja der eigenen Karte keine Konkurrenz machen. 560 Euro aufwärts weil Nvidia meint den Kunden zu verprellen? Sorry so hohl sind nur Kinder die die Hardware von Mutti gesponsort kriegen.

Da bau ich mir halt sone AMD Krücke rein, supporte die ein wenig und upgrade dann nächstes Jahr auf ne echte Option.


----------



## sinchilla (8. Mai 2015)

die zahlen von nvidia zeigen deutlich auf wie dumm der einzelne ist. jeder der denkt son schnitzer wird sich nvidia nicht nochmal leisten bestätigt meine aussage. der (gemeine) kunde will förmlich verarscht werden & schreit danach. im glauben 4gb (gleichschnellen) vram zu haben wird gekauft als gäbs kein morgen mehr & selbst das wissen darüber, das dies eine lüge ist, tut der unvernunft keinen abbruch.

nvidia wäre wirklich blöd diesen umstand nicht noch weiter auszubauen schließlich lässt sich damit geld sparen bzw. mehr verdienen warum sollte man sich so eine chance entgehen lassen?!

ausserdem hat jen hsun ja auch klar gesagt das es sich dabei um ein feature handelt somit musses ja gut sein & alle anderen, die zweifel oder gar rationalität an den tag legen, sind ketzer!!!

ich glaube diesem betrügerverein kein wort mehr & würde ich gar noch ein produkt von denen erwerben könnte ich dies nicht mit meinem gewissen vereinbaren. wenn man jedoch kein problem mit selbstbetrug hat kann man zweifelsohne zugreifen, es kann nur schlimmer werden! der erfolg der sich mit betrug noch erwirtschaften lässt ist beispiellos!


----------



## S754 (8. Mai 2015)

Ich könnte nicht mit einer verkrüppelten Grafikkarte leben, dessen techn. Spezifikationen vom Hersteller falsch sind.
Es steht noch immer falsch drin auf der nVidia Homepage


----------



## Mysterion (8. Mai 2015)

Genau aus dem Grund hab' ich eine MSI Geforce 980 GTX Gaming 4G wieder zurückgeschickt und eine Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC 8GB gekauft.

Es war bzw. ist immer noch eine Umstellung nach über 6 Jahren Geforce, besonders da ich ein Tool wie den nVidia Inspector bei AMD sehr vermisse (Radeon Pro ist längst nicht so komfortabel, übersichtlich und stört auch noch massiv Java-basierte Programme), zudem überzeugt VSR in der aktuellen Version noch nicht, denn 4K lässt sich zumindest locker in alten Spielen nutzen und ich hänge dank 16:10 Monitor bei 2560 x 1600 fest. 

Ich bin auch noch nicht ganz sicher, wozu ich 8 GB VRAM benötige, auch wenn dieser mit voller Leistung angebunden ist. 

Zum Thema Radeon Pro Alternative wäre ich für Tipps dankbar!


----------



## Atma (8. Mai 2015)

xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> verdient hätte es Nvidia allemal. mit ihren einseitig optimierten Toolchains die sie den Entwicklern geben und damit AMD nach hinten befördern, *obwohl die Rohleistung bei AMD besser ist*. Und dann zusammenarbeit jeglicher Art mit AMD ablehnen und Die Kunden verarschen.


Die war meistens auch schon lange vor GameWorks höher. Hat es AMD etwas gebracht? Nein.

Entscheidend ist nicht die Rohleistung an sich, sondern wie man diese auf die Straße bringt.



> Jeder der sowas kauft unterstützt einen riesen Konzern der es nicht verdient hat an der Spitze zu stehen


Nö, Nvidia hat es verdient an der Spitze zu stehen. NV bietet ein Gesamtpaket, bei dem AMD einfach nur alt aussieht. AMD kann man lediglich dafür danken, dass sie mit Mantle den Stein für bessere APIs ins Rollen gebracht haben. Ansonsten kann ich AMD nicht viel abgewinnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2015)

Sagen wir es mal so, die Karte ist schon brauchbar und der Rest des V RAMs hätte wohl auch keine Bäume ausgerissen aber trotzdem ist es eine linke Nummer gewesen. Ich hatte da persönlich auch an mehr Tumulte gedacht, aber man sieht es ja häufig bei den Games genauso. Erst wird gemault aber Dreck dann trotzdem mit Hurra gekauft


----------



## Ion (8. Mai 2015)

XD-User schrieb:


> Eher traurig das der Markt sowas net bestraft...



Meine Theorie dazu:
Nvidia bietet keine Alternative zur 970! Die 980 ist viel zu teuer und kaum schneller und die 960 wiederrum mit einem zu kleinen Speicherinterface bestückt. Bei AMD dauert es ewig und drei Tage bis was passiert.

Was können also mögliche Käufer schon groß in Betracht ziehen, sofern sie auf jeden Fall eine Nvidia kaufen möchten?


----------



## mimamutzel (8. Mai 2015)

Eine AMD kaufen *Hust R9 290(X) Hust*


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Mai 2015)

Um Gottes Willen! Ketzerei!!


----------



## SnugglezNRW (8. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, die meisten 970er Käufer stoßen ihre ab, wenn die 980 Ti kommt.



das bezweifel ich aber ganz gewaltig.
die 980ti liegt in einer komplett anderen Preisklasse und die wenigsten sind bereit solche summen für ein stück Hardware auszugeben.
die 970 liegt in einem Preisgefüge das sich nunmal für die meisten rentiert.


----------



## freieswort (8. Mai 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund hab' ich eine MSI Geforce 980 GTX Gaming 4G wieder zurückgeschickt und eine Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC 8GB gekauft.


eine grandiose entscheidung, wohl durchdacht und rational ... hoppla, ein ticken zu viel sarkamus 

die irrationalität deines vorgehens erkennst du nicht mal 

erstens ist die gtx980 nicht im geringsten davon betroffen, aber das macht dir ja nichts aus, hauptsache man darf grundlos gegen etwas sein 

zweitens weißt du nicht mal selbst was du mit dem vram anfangen sollst

gratuliere vielmals


----------



## merhuett (9. Mai 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> eine grandiose entscheidung, wohl durchdacht und rational ... hoppla, ein ticken zu viel sarkamus
> 
> die irrationalität deines vorgehens erkennst du nicht mal
> 
> ...


Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen[emoji6] 

Und die Entscheidung ist mehr als rational finde ich. Er spart Geld, hat mehr vram, unterstützt eine gute Firma, setzt sich für etwas ein und und und.


----------



## Ersy90 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir zu Release die 970 geholt.
War dann bei der News zur Speicherproblematik bisschen geschockt.
Allerdings fühl ich mich überhaupt nicht betroffen, ich bin hell auf begeistert von dieser Karte.
Ich hatte vorher eine 7850 mit 1GB. Ich kann jedes neue Game auf max Spielen, teilweise noch mit DSR.
Und alte Spiele wie Starcraft2 , WoW, Darksouls2 laufen alle sowieso ohne zu zicken auf 4k.

Die einzigsten Probleme die ich habe, haben nichts mit der Karte zu tun. Einfach Spiele die ******** programmiert wurden oder erstmal Monate lang gepatcht werden müssen bis sie richtig laufen.


----------



## freieswort (9. Mai 2015)

merhuett schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen[emoji6]
> 
> Und die Entscheidung ist mehr als rational finde ich. Er spart Geld, hat mehr vram, unterstützt eine gute Firma, setzt sich für etwas ein und und und.



noch so ein komiker 

mit was anfangen, einen gut überlegten kauf rückgängig machen, wegen einen virtuellen gruppenzwang, der von wenigen mehrheitlich amd fans am laufe gehalten wird 

das mit dem geld sparen ist sowieso an den haaren herbei gezogen, er hat sich anfangs für die gtx980 entschieden, da war ihm der preis recht

gute firma hahahahaha, witz des tages, heilen die etwa krankheiten zum nulltarif oder verschenken die geld an die armen 
dir ist schon klar was alle firmen von dir wollen, dir das geld aus der tasche ziehen, nur weil es amd zurzeit nicht möglich ist mehr geld für ihre hardware zu verlangen, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das sie es nicht wollen, was sie übrigens früher getan haben bevor sie in nöten gekommen sind 

kleiner denkanstoß, sieh dir mal die quartalszahlen an

oder meinst du das amd will, das alles was nvidia entwickelt und an deren kundschaft weitergibt für alles nutzbar sein muss, lächerlich, das wollen nur diejenigen die unterlegen sind, schon mal was von patenten gehört und deren streitigkeiten, ich lese dort nie das eine firma die tolle patente hat es deren konkurenten weitergibt das alle was davon haben 

die setzen sich nur für ihr überleben ein, nicht weniger und nicht mehr, auf das wohlwollen des konkurrenten zu hoffen ist marktwirtschaftlich ein armutszeugnis

allein was du als gut betitelst, ist das amd günstig anbietet, wie gesagt nicht freiwillig, wären die preise wie früher etwa gleich hätte amd schon längst das selbe ende wie 3dfx usw genommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Meine Theorie dazu:
> Nvidia bietet keine Alternative zur 970! Die 980 ist viel zu teuer und kaum schneller und die 960 wiederrum mit einem zu kleinen Speicherinterface bestückt. Bei AMD dauert es ewig und drei Tage bis was passiert.
> 
> Was können also mögliche Käufer schon groß in Betracht ziehen, sofern sie auf jeden Fall eine Nvidia kaufen möchten?


Das wäre auch ein Grund. Die 980 ist zu teuer und die jetzt erst kommende 980ti verbrennt ja jedes Sparbuch.

Warum muss da immer das AMD Gedöns kommen mit den Anspielungen? Manche haben halt Vorlieben oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und es darf ja jeder selbst entscheiden was er kauft


----------



## matty2580 (9. Mai 2015)

Die 9xx-Series wurde sehr gut angenommen von den Kunden, und verkauft sich prächtig.
Während AMD in der aktuellen Generation zu viel umgelabelt hatte, bis auf Hawaii.
Diese Entwicklung, dass Nvidia nun durchstartet, lies sich schon bei Release der 750ti absehen. 
Aber da wollte es mir keiner glauben.

Schade das AMD im Marktanteil so extrem zurückgefallen ist.
Bei knapp 25% fehlen einfach die Einnahmen und Ressourcen um gegensteuern zu können.
Selbst die Treiberentwicklung hinkt hinterher, wie man am aktuellen Bsp. Project Cars sehen kann.

Und da AMD sich mit  der nächsten Generation viel Zeit lässt, wird Nvidia auch weiterhin gut verkaufen.
Ich hoffe einmal das der Marktanteil von AMD nicht noch deutlich unter 20% abfällt.
Sonst haben wir hier bald die gleiche Situation wie zwischen Intel und AMD.


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum muss da immer das AMD Gedöns kommen mit den Anspielungen?



Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich AMD als eine Alternative aufführen könnte, wenn konkurrenzfähige GPU´s bereit stehen würden. 
Das soll übrigens nicht bedeuten, dass die R290 eine schlechte Karte ist, doch Maxwell ist einfach in jeder Hinsicht besser (schneller, sparsamer, mehr Vram)

Ich hatte jetzt schon 3 Kollegen die eine Kaufberatung hinsichtlich GPU wünschten, die aber kein AMD verbauen wollten. 
Was soll ich denen da anderes als eine 970 im Preisbereich von 300€ empfehlen?


----------



## aloha84 (9. Mai 2015)

Kumpel hat gestern für 280€ eine asus GTX 970 strix bekommen.
Dem sind die 500MB Krüppel vram "sowas von Wumpe".
Einfach ne gute Karte.


----------



## VeriteGolem (9. Mai 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich AMD als eine Alternative aufführen könnte, wenn konkurrenzfähige GPU´s bereit stehen würden.
> Das soll übrigens nicht bedeuten, dass die R290 eine schlechte Karte ist, doch Maxwell ist einfach in jeder Hinsicht besser (schneller, sparsamer, mehr Vram)
> 
> Ich hatte jetzt schon 3 Kollegen die eine Kaufberatung hinsichtlich GPU wünschten, die aber kein AMD verbauen wollten.
> Was soll ich denen da anderes als eine 970 im Preisbereich von 300€ empfehlen?



Eben AMD ist selbst schuld. Das Debakel hätten sie mal nutzen sollen. Allerdings hat eine GTX 970 nicht mehr VRAM als ne R290X (die günstiger ist) sondern weniger. Momentan juckt das keinen, aber das wird sich bald bemerkbar machen, wer sich son Teil einbaut will halt alles aktuelle auf Ultra zocken. Shadows of Mordor kann man mit der 970 knicken, das ruckelt ohne Ende und UHD ist damit eh Essig.
Für Full HD und Standardkram gibts momentan nix besseres als die 970.

Fakt ist, momentan ist man einfach als Kunde am Arsch und kann eigentlich nur die falsche Karte in dem Preisbereich nehmen. Man sollte sich vorher genau überlegen was man will. Reicht Full HD? Dann ne 970 oder vielleicht sogar nur ne 960 mit 4 Gig (Lustigerweise mit echten 4 GB). Für alles VRAM intensivere wie UHD oder Titel wie Watchdogs würd ich trotzdem eher zu AMD raten, sollte man keine 980 einbauen können. Die Rohleistung und Benchmarks sind zwar besser bei der 970, die Mikroruckler verderben einem aber jeden Spielspaß, tauchen in den BM aber nicht auf. Ein Upgrade zur nächsten Generation ist dann auch nicht so wild, da es die AMDs fürn Appel undn Ei gibt.
Das Ruckelproblem wird sich mit kommenden Gurkenports auch häufen, so das ich die GTX 970 als nicht zukunftssicher einstufe. Auch wenn sie momentan ne echt sehr gute Karte ist, in dem Preisbereich sollte sie aber 1-1.5 Jahre gut mithalten können, und das wird sie nicht.

Für Leute die jetzt upgrade wollen würde ich immer sagen "Wartet ab bis die nächste AMD Generation oder die Ti raus ist". Ich wette das Nvidia aus der eigenen Dreistigkeit Kapital schlägt und ne teurere GTX 970 mit echten 4 Gig anbietet.
Und die Leute werden wieder kaufen wie >blöd< 

Maxwell ist super, die GTX 970 aber einfach nicht empfehlenswert.....die AMDs genausowenig....einfach abwarten wenn man keine GTX 980, 295X2 finanzieren kann.


----------



## tigra456 (9. Mai 2015)

Da geb ich dir schon recht mit deiner Aussage.

Ich habe mir die Frage vor paar Wochen auch gestellt, als ich meine 670 in Rente geschickt habe.

Habe mir dann ne paar Wochen gebrauchte 970 (die FTW+) günstig besorgt.

Wenn ich jetzt von Nvidia zu Wichter 3 noch Batman bekomme und das im Preis mit einrechne, die alte Karte im Verkaufspreis wegrechne, dann habe ich vielleicht 150 Euro für die 970 bezahlt.

Ich denke um damit 1-2-3 Jahre zu überbrücken und dann ggf. nochmal was zu kaufen, ist die Karte genau richtig.

Einen passenden "Zeitpunkt" zum kaufen gibt es gar nicht so richtig.

Dann kommt die 980TI und der Dollar-Kurs ist immernoch schlecht, dann spart man soo viel auch wieder nicht.

Alles so Faktoren.


----------



## Rolk (9. Mai 2015)

Wundert mich eher weniger. Davon ist einfach zu wenig nach aussen gedrungen. Wer ausserhalb von Hardwareforen überhaupt von den 0,5 GB Marketing-RAM Wind bekommen hat glaubte teilweise noch das Nvidia einen super Service abgeliefert hat, weil Nvidia ja eine Rücknahme bei voller Kaufpreiserstattung angeboten hätte. 
Habe ich selber so erlebt, in hardwarefernen Foren und im real life.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kumpel hat gestern für 280€ eine asus GTX 970 strix bekommen.
> Dem sind die 500MB Krüppel vram "sowas von Wumpe".
> Einfach ne gute Karte.


Für 280 Euro ist aber der Preis top, so wie ich finde.


----------



## Eragoss (9. Mai 2015)

Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist das Nvidia sogar auf der eigenen Homepage immer noch mit den falschen technischen Daten wirbt. Sie können ja 4GB drin lassen aber dann wenigstens weiter unten die Speicheranbindung getrennt aufführen. Aber nein die können machen was Sie wollen und weder der Verbraucherschutz noch der Konkurrent AMD interveniert (vermutlich ist AMD auch irgendwo angreifbar, sonst bräuchten Sie sich nicht so zurückhalten) 

Ach ja, hier der Link von der Nvidia Seite: GeForce GTX 970 Grafikkarte | GeForce | NVIDIA 

Dem Titel des Artikels kann ich im übrigen nicht beikommen - hätte Nvidia diese Speicheraffäre nicht gehabt, hätte ich mir diese Grafikkarte bereits gekauft - so warte ich noch ab und schaue was AMD macht. (und da bin ich nicht der einzige - lass es 2-3% weniger Umsatz sein - das tut auch schon weh)


----------



## mannefix (9. Mai 2015)

War für Nvidia eigentlich unnötig. Top Produkt mit Lügengeschichten.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Mai 2015)

Hat wohl viele Gründe,die meisten wurden ja schon genannt:

- wissen eben nur die wenigsten
- einige wissen es,es ist ihnen aber egal
- es gab zudem Zeitpunkt keine wirkliche Alternative,klar die r290 ist eine gute Karte,aber eben schon betagter
- und wenn man ehrlich ist ,die GTX 970 ist immer noch eine Karte (vllt nicht unbedingt für 350-400€),aber trotzdem noch gut

Nvidia hätte von Anfang an einfach direkt sagen können,was Sache ist - denke die GTX 970 hätte sich trotzdem noch gut verkauft.


----------



## Putinversteher (9. Mai 2015)

Ich frage mich sowieso zwei Dinge bei dem ganzen Thema, wie groß ist bitteschön der Preisunterschied zwischen den beiden Speichertypen das man überhaupt diesen Weg geht. 
Und wie Dumm sind bitteschön die Kunden bitteschön dieses Verhalten nicht abzustrafen. Mag sein das es in 95% der Fälle bisher kaum zum Tragen kommt, aber es gibt schon jetzt einige Beispiele die ordentlich darunter leiden und sie werden sicherlich zunehmen. Da bringt einem die tollste Performance nichts, wenn sie ab einem Bestimmten Punkt einbricht und dieser Punkt das eigentliche Ziel von Leuten ist die sie sich gekauft haben.  
Ich hoffe AMD weiß diese Lage für sich zu nutzen, da sie selber ganz schön unter Druck stehen könnte das in beide Richtungen einen Knackpunkt geben, also auf Dauer Ordentlich Marktanteile zu gewinnen oder eben zu verlieren.
Auf jedenfall muss man ein Stückweit den Hut vor Nvidia ziehen, haben sich durch Marketing an einen Punkt gebracht an dem sie offensichtlich Kunden verarschen können, was eigentlich ein absolutes NoGo sein sollte und die Kunden offensichtlich Fanatisch genug sind dieses Verhalten nicht zu bestrafen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich frage mich sowieso zwei Dinge bei dem ganzen Thema, wie groß ist bitteschön der Preisunterschied zwischen den beiden Speichertypen das man überhaupt diesen Weg geht.
> Und wie Dumm sind bitteschön die Kunden bitteschön dieses Verhalten nicht abzustrafen. Mag sein das es in 95% der Fälle bisher kaum zum Tragen kommt, aber es gibt schon jetzt einige Beispiele die ordentlich darunter leiden und sie werden sicherlich zunehmen. Da bringt einem die tollste Performance nichts, wenn sie ab einem Bestimmten Punkt einbricht und dieser Punkt das eigentliche Ziel von Leuten ist die sie sich gekauft haben.
> Ich hoffe AMD weiß diese Lage für sich zu nutzen, da sie selber ganz schön unter Druck stehen könnte das in beide Richtungen einen Knackpunkt geben, also auf Dauer Ordentlich Marktanteile zu gewinnen oder eben zu verlieren.
> Auf jedenfall muss man ein Stückweit den Hut vor Nvidia ziehen, haben sich durch Marketing an einen Punkt gebracht an dem sie offensichtlich Kunden verarschen können, was eigentlich ein absolutes NoGo sein sollte und die Kunden offensichtlich Fanatisch genug sind dieses Verhalten nicht zu bestrafen.


Das hat meist nichts mit "Dummheit der Käufer" zu tun.
Wenn man unbedingt aus unbestimmten Gründen eine Preis günstige Grafikkarte von Nvidia haben will, die gleichzeitig alle Games auf max, in 1080p bzw. je nach dem 1440p stützt, bleibt da bloß die GTX 970.
Was denn sonst? Da sind dann nur noch die teuere GTX 980 oder die Titan X. Oder eben die lahmere GTX 960. 

AMD hatte ihre Chance zu reagieren. 
Da kam Null Komma Null. So hat man es Nvidia zusätzlich leicht gemacht. 

Zudem was bringen einem 500 mb mehr, wenn sehr viele Games zum Release auf besagter Karte meist besser läuft?
Auch da scheint AMD zu pennen. 
Sicherlich gibt es Games wo es anders ausschaut, aber die Mehrheit der zuletzt Releasten Games laufen bei den Grünen zunächst flotter.

Auch sollte man mal mit der Übertreibung aufhören, das wenn bestimmte Games mal einbrechen, ein Totalausfall bis hin zur Unspielbarkeit herrscht. 
Das hieße ja dann das besagte Games bloß auf einer GTX 980 und Titan X zufriedenstellend laufen, wenn man es jetzt aus der Nvidia Seite betrachtet. 
Hab ich bisher aber ehrlich gesagt anders erlebt. 

Wenn später 3,5gb wirklich nicht mehr ausreichen, machen 4gb auch nicht groß den Kohl wett. 
Schließlich sprechen wir hier nicht wie im üblichen Fall über den doppelten Speicher wie bei 1 vs 2 GB,  1,5 vs 3 gb, 2 vs 4 gb etc.

Dann schaltet man zur Not einen Regler nach unten wie beispielsweise AA. Denn von der reinen Rohleistung langt die GTX 970 noch eine Weile. Mit OC, dank hoher Taktbarkeit sowieso. 

So rum muss man die Sache auch mal sehen, bevor man so salopp behauptet: die Kunden lassen sich gerne von Nvidia hinters Licht führen.


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2015)

Ich habe nach der Aufdeckung des Speicherdebakels auch überlegt, ob ich meine im November 2014 gekaufte GTX970 zurückgebe. Am Ende siegte nach ein paar überschlafenen Nächten wohl eher die* für mich* logische Schlussfolgerung. Ich gebe sie nicht zurück, weil:


sie bis WQHD überzeugende Power liefert 
ich vom mangelnden/lahmeren Speicher in meinen Einstellungen nix gemerkt habe 
die Karte auch unter Last effizient und ruhig arbeitet 
zusammengefasst gesagt, *ich* bin rundum mit dieser Bildschubse zufrieden. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, das Pixelluder kann nix, aber auch gar nix für Nvidias miese Kommunikationspolitik

Gruß


----------



## matty2580 (10. Mai 2015)

Der Flamestorm im einen vergleichbaren Fall wäre bei AMD mindestens um den Faktor 2 höher.
Aber so langsam verstehe ich, warum AMD immer mehr Marktanteile verliert....

Die Masse der User will es nicht anders, und hat mit dem Portemonnaie abgestimmt.
Erst wurde jahrelang gewarnt, wie sich die Situation bei Intel entwickeln wird, und nun arrangieren  sich die User mit der Sittuation,
und argumentieren dass es doch ganz toll ist wenn sie die CPU nur noch ganz selten wechseln müssen.
Das ist einfach lächerlich rückblickend auf die letzten Jahre.
Und nun haben wir bald eine ähnliche Situation zwischen Nvidia und AMD.
Und auch hier wird die Argumentation genau so (lächerlich) werden...


----------



## facehugger (10. Mai 2015)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Der Flamestorm im einen vergleichbaren Fall wäre bei AMD mindestens um den Faktor 2 höher.
> Aber so langsam verstehe ich, warum AMD immer mehr Marktanteile verliert....
> 
> Die Masse der User will es nicht anders, und hat mit dem Portemonnaie abgestimmt.
> ...


Ob die Entrüstung bei einer AMD-Graka größer gewesen wäre Ich kaufe jedenfalls das Produkt, welches mich *rundum* überzeugt. Und da kann AMD in Sachen CPU (Power/Effizienz) eben schon länger nicht mit Intel mithalten. Wenn AMD in diesen Bereichen vorne liegen würde, dann steckte natürlich ein Prozzi von den "roten" in meinem Knecht. Da dem aber nicht so ist, setze ich auf Intel und empfehle die CPU`s auch.

Bei der Bildschubse bin ich wohl ein Stück Gewohnheitstier, das geb ich auch ganz offen zu. Aber wie gesagt, ein satter/zufriedener Hund frisst selten aus anderen Näpfen Allerdings werde ich Nvidia bei der nächsten anstehenden Graka sehr genau "auf die Finger schaun" und wenn AMD das überzeugendere Stück Hardware *für meine Belange* bieten kann, auch wieder zu einer solchen Bildschubse greifen.

Schließlich war ich mit meiner ATI 9800 Pro und  dem seligen Athlon 64 auch mal sehr zufrieden

Gruß


----------



## merhuett (10. Mai 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> noch so ein komiker
> 
> mit was anfangen, einen gut überlegten kauf rückgängig machen, wegen einen virtuellen gruppenzwang, der von wenigen mehrheitlich amd fans am laufe gehalten wird
> 
> ...




Tut mir leid, ich habe wichtigeres zu tun, als mich mit der Grütze die du schreibst zu befassen. 

Aber nun gut, jede Firma ist ******* weil sie Geld verdienen möchte und wer seine Grafikkarte wegen einer Lüge des Herstellers innerhalb des Widerrufsrechts zurückschickt, weil die Firmenpolitik nicht gefällt ist ein vollkommener Spastiker. Ich geh dann mal raus und kümmer mich um die unsinnigen Sachen des Lebens..


----------



## freieswort (10. Mai 2015)

> Tut mir leid, ich habe wichtigeres zu tun, als mich mit der Grütze die du schreibst zu befassen.


 schreibt, und tut das gegenteil 



> wer seine Grafikkarte wegen einer Lüge des Herstellers innerhalb des Widerrufsrechts zurückschickt, weil die Firmenpolitik nicht gefällt ist ein vollkommener Spastiker.


fehler sollen jetzt zu einer firmenpolik zählen 


> Ich geh dann mal raus und kümmer mich um die unsinnigen Sachen des Lebens..


so wie dein beitrag, ja


----------



## merhuett (10. Mai 2015)

Ein ganz witziger


----------

